# [PC-BSD] Can't find files



## bsdnub (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

 I have PC-BSD 9.1 which is the same (I think) as FreeBSD but with a graphical desktop. I'm following the link below to set up my Sierra Aircard 320U:

http://technotation.com/2012/08/15/freebsd-and-mobile-broadband/#requirements

Trying to find the files usbdevs and u3g.c. The folder src is not where it used to be. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2013)

More likely, source is not installed.


----------



## bsdnub (Mar 19, 2013)

wblock@,

 Is there a way to install the source and not sure what source you mean.


----------



## bsdnub (Mar 19, 2013)

I found usbdevs in /usr/share/misc/usbdevs.

Now I need u3g.c. I did a search for the file but no luck.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

The source code to the operating system, usually in /usr/src.  You should ask the PC-BSD people first, they might have a different way to install that than stock FreeBSD.


----------



## bsdnub (Mar 19, 2013)

wblock@, Ok thank You, I'll ask PCBSD people about it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2013)

And that's why we have this sticky topic: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 21, 2013)

bsdnub said:
			
		

> Trying to find the files usbdevs and u3g.c. The folder src is not where it used to be.
> 
> Any help appreciated.



Sounds like you are copying-and-paste your PCBSD thread, so the first help I can give you is that FreeBSD is not working this way. You are supposed to do a little homework before asking help, and being patient enough to wait for an answer to come.


----------

